# il pc non sta mai spento!!! [speravo risolto, e invece ...]

## xlyz

nel senso  che se faccio uno shut down da Gentoo, dopo un po' riparte da solo (a occhio dopo 30-40 minuti)

ovviamente ho già disabilitato tutte le opzioni di wake up da bios

tutto questo se spengo da win2000 non succede (nel senso che il pc rimane spento)

qualche idea?

----------

## shev

Ma è successo così improvvisamente, ha sempre avuto questo problema, lo fa solo dopo che hai fatto qualche cambiamento/ricompilato il kernel o... etc etc?

----------

## koma

a me il pc nn si spegne e basta

do init 0 e mi dice power down ferma le ventole dell'alimentatore e aspetta ke prema il pulsante per spegnere.

Invece da windows si riavvia e basta

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma è successo così improvvisamente, ha sempre avuto questo problema, lo fa solo dopo che hai fatto qualche cambiamento/ricompilato il kernel o... etc etc?

 

me lo fa da settimana

tieni conto che ho istallato tutto 2 settimane fa

però i primi giorni non dava problemi

----------

## cerri

hai provato a dare un'occhiata alla configurazione acpi/apm?

----------

## hellraiser

 *koma wrote:*   

> a me il pc nn si spegne e basta
> 
> do init 0 e mi dice power down ferma le ventole dell'alimentatore e aspetta ke prema il pulsante per spegnere.
> 
> Invece da windows si riavvia e basta

 

devi attivare dal kernel APM...cosi il pc si spegne da solo dopo lo shutdown...

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## koma

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   a me il pc nn si spegne e basta
> 
> do init 0 e mi dice power down ferma le ventole dell'alimentatore e aspetta ke prema il pulsante per spegnere.
> 
> Invece da windows si riavvia e basta 
> ...

 Perfetto era quello  :Very Happy:  ora worka ke è un piacere!

----------

## paolo

Sarà qualche cosa impostata nell'acpi?   :Confused: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## Peach

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> nel senso  che se faccio uno shut down da Gentoo, dopo un po' riparte da solo (a occhio dopo 30-40 minuti)

 

AH! La rivolta delle macchine!! l'avevano predetto!!! anche NOSTRADAMUS!  :Very Happy: 

ok

qui il problema mi sa che è solo del bios... però pare troppo strano che la cosa avvenga solo da gentoo... 

1) è ripetibile? se si riusciresti a controllare se c'è un tempo esatto di wake up?

2) che mobo è e qual'è la rev. del bios

3) nel caso che... non si sa mai: cosa hai abilitato specificamente nel kernel nella sezione APM e ACPI ?

----------

## xlyz

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 1) è ripetibile? se si riusciresti a controllare se c'è un tempo esatto di wake up?
> 
> 2) che mobo è e qual'è la rev. del bios
> 
> 3) nel caso che... non si sa mai: cosa hai abilitato specificamente nel kernel nella sezione APM e ACPI ?

 

adesso non ho accesso al pc. ne riparliamo ai primi di settembre

----------

## xlyz

è andato a posto

non so se è stato l'upgrade del kernle a test4 o il fatto che fa moooolto meno caldo   :Wink:   cmq adesso tutto è tornato normale (dita incrociate)

grazie a tutti lo stesso

----------

## d3vah

Per favore cambia il titolo aggiungendo il tag [risolto] come da regole

tnx

----------

## xlyz

il bastardo l'ha rifatto   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

si è nuovamente riacceso da solo!!!    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

Anche a me dava questo problema una volta.. ho risolto togliendo il wake up da mouse e tastiera (se lasciavo abilitato uno dei due si riaccendeva lo stesso).

----------

## koma

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> il bastardo l'ha rifatto   
> 
> si è nuovamente riacceso da solo!!!   

 

Ti suggerisco un buon esorcista  :Question:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xlyz

 *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   

> Anche a me dava questo problema una volta.. ho risolto togliendo il wake up da mouse e tastiera (se lasciavo abilitato uno dei due si riaccendeva lo stesso).

 

poi ricontrollo, ma  ho tolto tutto. e in ogni caso perchè se spengo il pc da win poi rimane spento? (vedi sopra)

----------

## xlyz

 *Peach wrote:*   

> qui il problema mi sa che è solo del bios... però pare troppo strano che la cosa avvenga solo da gentoo... 
> 
> 1) è ripetibile? se si riusciresti a controllare se c'è un tempo esatto di wake up?
> 
> 2) che mobo è e qual'è la rev. del bios
> ...

 

1) yesss, a occhio direi che riparte dopo 30-40 minuti

2) la mobo è quella dello shuttle xpc ss51g. non so la rev.

3) eccoli:

```
#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI_HT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

```

suggerimenti?

----------

## Benve

La butto li:

hai provato col kernek 2.6?

----------

## bsolar

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #
> 
> ...

 

Distattiva tutto, tanto per vedere, almeno escludi/circoscrivi il problema.

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Distattiva tutto, tanto per vedere, almeno escludi/circoscrivi il problema.

 

Oppure stacca la presa (che quando il pc è spento è sempre buona usanza)  :Laughing: 

(ovviamente questa è la soluzione da *non* adottare, i problemi si risolvono, non si aggirano  :Wink:  )

----------

## xlyz

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Distattiva tutto, tanto per vedere, almeno escludi/circoscrivi il problema.

 

se disattivo tutto non si spegne più   :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   Distattiva tutto, tanto per vedere, almeno escludi/circoscrivi il problema. 
> 
> se disattivo tutto non si spegne più  

 

In che senso? Voglio dire, col pulsante si spegne no? Deve spegnersi, altrimenti ti ci vuole veramente l'esorcista...  :Razz: 

----------

## xlyz

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> In che senso? Voglio dire, col pulsante si spegne no? Deve spegnersi, altrimenti ti ci vuole veramente l'esorcista... 

 

col tasto si

anche se tolgo la corrente al palazzo si spegne (ehi, potrei provare con tutto il quartiere, la prossima volta   :Twisted Evil:  )

ma io vogli spegnerlo con un bell' halt

cmq adesso ho provato a togliere l'apm e lasciare l'apci

vediamo che succede ...

----------

## paolo

Io sapevo che in fase di configurazione si dovrebbe scegliere tra apm e acpi (meglio il secondo).

Forse il casino deriva dall'usarli entrambi [stanno stretti nel pc, quando uno dei due si gira durante il sonno si sveglia anche l'altro e fanno tanto casino da svegliare l'intero pc]  :Smile: 

Tolto il contenuto entro parentesi quadre ero serio.

Paolo

----------

## xlyz

dall'help di menuconfig:

viene utilizzato il primo che viene caricato

cmq prima avevo *solo* apm, ora *solo* apc

----------

## bibi[M]

Stavo per scrivere una cavolota... O_o

A questo punto consiglierei anche io l'esorcista... ENTRA IN MEEEEEEEEEE

----------

## xlyz

mmmh, questa notte ha "dormito" come un angioletto. forse ci siamo?

----------

## paolo

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> dall'help di menuconfig:
> 
> viene utilizzato il primo che viene caricato
> 
> cmq prima avevo *solo* apm, ora *solo* apc

 

E compilandoli dentro al kernel come si fa a scegliere quale viene caricato per primo?

Paolo

----------

## BlueRaven

 *paolo wrote:*   

> E compilandoli dentro al kernel come si fa a scegliere quale viene caricato per primo?

 

Tutti i casini derivanti dall'averli entrambi attivati dipendono proprio da questo: non c'è un modo per scegliere, chi primo arriva bene alloggia.  :Razz: 

----------

